# Major Vehicle Recall.............



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So you just got your dream vehicle and the last time you check for recalls was......Your life could be in danger.

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners/SearchSafetyIssues


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the post, I checked mine and nothing major. Sometimes it is best not to let the dealer mess with your car, it has been my experience that they will screw it up worst then it would be if they had just left it alone.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

zimmy said:


> Thanks for the post, I checked mine and nothing major. Sometimes it is best not to let the dealer mess with your car, it has been my experience that they will screw it up worst then it would be if they had just left it alone.


I totally agree with you on this one ,I have only bought two new vehicles in my life and for both of them I got the dealers mechanical/electrical manual ,great tools for a shade tree mechanic ,with the right tools you can do just about any repair. My cousins SUV is on the air bag recall list ;is a big mess. Glad to help


----------

